# OpenDNS - Highly Recommended



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, I just "discovered" something extremely cool. I would like to recommend this to all of you as I think you would all benefit from it. Please see: OpenDNS | Providing A Safer And Faster Internet

In brief, when you are surfing the web, you use Doman Names to surf to different addresses on the web. Long ago, people figured out that typing out Internet Protocol addresses was hard to remember. People are better at typing names than remembering IP addresses. Thus the Doman Name System (DNS) was created. Essentially what it does is translate between a Domain Name and an Internet Protocol address. Thus, when you type http://www.puritanboard.com, the DNS translates that Domain Name to an IP and then sends it to your computer so you can browse to the site.

I hope that doesn't sound hopelessly complicated and that you are still with me. Anyway, many ISP's do a horrible job of setting their DNS servers up. When you connect to your ISP, every ISP runs their own DNS. For instance, I've been getting intermittent errors in being able to connect to sites at home so I did some searching and found openDNS. Instead of using my service provider's DNS, I now have my browser and my home router pointing the OpenDNS's server. Not only is it faster but it actually has some really cool features.

One of the key features is the ability to block all adult sites. Thus, PARENTS, you can block adult sites from your kids at the DNS level so that all computers in the home cannot surf to those sites. It can also block phishing sites and other dangerous sites on the Internet. It has a few other cool features.

I think some of you techies will jump on this right away. The rest of you check it out. It has good instructions on how to set it up for yourself. If you can't figure it out then so be it but I'm pretty excited I got this.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a great idea now and a great idea when I posted it 85 days ago. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/excellent-free-family-friendly-internet-filter-20986/#post285174

Sorry Rich, I need to toot my own horn. It's not very often that I can demonstrate that I knew something before you did. In fact, this may be a first and dog gone it, I'm going to bask in a smug glow of one-up-manship for a couple minutes. That is all.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 4, 2007)

Let's just be careful that there's not too much tooting going on around here. (Those of you with kids might know what I'm talking about)


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob & Rich,

This is very good! Thanks,


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 4, 2007)

He said "tooting". 

Now that I have that out of my system.

Thanks all for this information. I shall be setting it up at home this evening.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 4, 2007)

The tricky part is that if your ISP generates a new IP address regularly (dynamic IP address) then you will need an additional update depending on your operating system, to keep OpenDNS tracking with your IP address. You should be able to find a link to an appropriate update right on the OpenDNS site.

Otherwise you may find you and the kids are safe today, but tomorrow it can't find your new IP address and so it can't protect you.


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Beans, beans the musical fruit...


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 4, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> The tricky part is that if your ISP generates a new IP address regularly (dynamic IP address) then you will need an additional update depending on your operating system, to keep OpenDNS tracking with your IP address. You should be able to find a link to an appropriate update right on the OpenDNS site.
> 
> Otherwise you may find you and the kids are safe today, but tomorrow it can't find your new IP address and so it can't protect you.



Bob,

Can you explain this more? If I am on a cable internet connection (Comcast), do I need to install something else?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 4, 2007)

What happens Fred is that many ISPs will generate a new IP address for their customers. Sometimes it's every time you log on, sometimes it's daily. This keeps people from piggy backing on your wireless router. Using the adult site blocker on OpenDNS requires you enter your IP address and of course that is a problem if it's constantly changing. 

There are updaters that watch for a change in address and then auto load them into your settings.

You can either find out from your provider if you have a dynamic address or just load you settings and check back in a couple days and see if it's holding. 

Here is some more info from the openDNS site:



> What is a dynamic IP address?
> 
> Simply, a dynamic IP address is one that changes periodically. (Definition: IP address)
> 
> ...


----------



## SRoper (Oct 4, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> What happens Fred is that many ISPs will generate a new IP address for their customers. Sometimes it's every time you log on, sometimes it's daily. This keeps people from piggy backing on your wireless router.



Hmm, I'm not sure how that would "[keep] people from piggy backing on your wireless router."


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm gonna keep my answer very simple Scott.

I DON'T KNOW.

I was hoping someone could explain that to me. I thought that's what the nice lady on the phone told me. Mostly what I heard was, "Blah, blah, blah, dynamic IP address, blah, blah, no one can steal your wireless service."

All I know is that I have one and that I had to run the updater to track with it.



SRoper said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure how that would "[keep] people from piggy backing on your wireless router."


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 4, 2007)

So, Bob, if I am not using OpenDNS to filter (yet), I don't need to worry about having connection issues?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't believe so.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 4, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > The tricky part is that if your ISP generates a new IP address regularly (dynamic IP address) then you will need an additional update depending on your operating system, to keep OpenDNS tracking with your IP address. You should be able to find a link to an appropriate update right on the OpenDNS site.
> ...


Fred,

OpenDNS will still work if you haven't set up an account with them yet. The added benefit is that you can do DNS filtering when you have an account. It allows you to load any IP's that, when they access the DNS, it will filter their DNS requests.

Incidentally, there is an option for dynamic IP's:
OpenDNS > Support > Knowledge Base > Client software for updating a dynamic IP in an OpenDNS network

Another option is to choose a very large subnet mask for your client. I know that might sound obscure but you can simply load your IP or you can have it cover an entire range of IP's in the setup options.

You're likely to have a static IP if you have a Cable Modem, especially if you set your router up to keep the connection alive.


----------

